# Knicks-Sixers Deal?



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

What do you guys think of the prospects of acquiring Andre Igoudala and Samuel Dalembert for David Lee, Mardy Collins, Randolph Morris and Malik Rose?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'm just going to point out that Andre Iguodala is Philly's franchise player, and they would only trade him if they could get a franchise player back. None of those players are of Iggy's ilk.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

Andre is not ever going to be traded to a team in the Sixer's division and probably not traded at all. He is the face of the franchise. Trade makes no sense. If you are the guy that posted that he wasn't a great scorer, you are mistaken. He is a great player..scoring included.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i love it when fans make such lop-sided trades for their team lol


gives me a good chuckle every now and then


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

This trade does seem a little ridiculous at first thought. Initially, I thought there would be no real way that we'd be able to acquire Igoudala because of his apparent status as the Sixers "franchise player." 

After the draft, however, with the Sixers selecting Thaddeus Young I began to question just how safe Igoudala is from being traded. His selection would make the 5th SF acquired by the Sixers after drafting Andre Igoudala and I find that to be very interesting if this guy is the franchise player you all say. In their current predicament, I believe they realize that no player is untradable and them bringing in so many players in the mold of Igoudala suggests that they don't believe he's capable of really carrying that team. 

I feel this is especially relevant now because Igoudala is due a contract extension this upcoming offseason where he'll definately be looking for something close to the max. How comfortable would the Sixers be in making that commitment when this guy certainly isn't the caliber scorer that can create opportunities for his teammates? Would they willing to make that commitment so soon, especially when they do not have the proper pieces in place so early in their rebuilding process? I am starting to get the feeling that they do not think so and might look into moving him for a group of young players that can spare them some financial flexibility a little longer, fill some key roles they are missing both now and in the future, and help build a core to bring in that eventual scorer through their cap space (or so they would believe). I think Mardy, Lee and Randolph definately fits the bill even in no one individual amongst the group can emulate the exact caliber of play Igoudala can on his best night.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

alphaorange said:


> Andre is not ever going to be traded to a team in the Sixer's division and probably not traded at all. He is the face of the franchise. Trade makes no sense. If you are the guy that posted that he wasn't a great scorer, you are mistaken. He is a great player..scoring included.


How is Igoudala a "great scorer" when he has not ever broken the 20ppg barrier (18.3ppg to be exact)? As GOOD a player he might be, scoring is definately not one of his best attributes especially given how inconsistent he can be scoring the ball. He's not the kind of guy you build your offense around although he is definately the kind of guy that can be the 3rd option in your offense ie the Knicks offense.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> How is Igoudala a "great scorer" when he has not ever broken the 20ppg barrier (18.3ppg to be exact)? As GOOD a player he might be, scoring is definately not one of his best attributes especially given how inconsistent he can be scoring the ball. He's not the kind of guy you build your offense around although he is definately the kind of guy that can be the 3rd option in your offense ie the Knicks offense.


Its the fact that he shows signs of brilliance as a scorer and playmaker that makes Iggy a franchise player. Refer to the gamelogs in Feb-March: he has some games where he scores 30, has 10+ dimes and 8 boards. Albeit, some may argue that he may be inconsistent, but in the 3 or so months that he was the "leader" of that squad, he was very promising.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

So you want to trade a good rebounder and bench players for Philly's franchise player?

Should the Knicks also trade Jerome James for another team's franchise player?

Hell, you didn't even give our best player for Iggy.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

thatsnotgross said:


> So you want to trade a good rebounder and bench players for Philly's franchise player?
> 
> Should the Knicks also trade Jerome James for another team's franchise player?
> 
> Hell, you didn't even give our best player for Iggy.



I think it's kind of ignorant to throw out Jerome James name out there in relation to this. David Lee has averaged a double double off the bench last year and also won the MVP of the rookie-sophomore game. He's still young enough to improve and is considered to be one of the best 6th men in the NBA. The Sixers need a 4.

Mardy Collins has had everyone thinking that he is the eventual replacement to Stephon Marbury in the starting lineup. I'm not sure how a player that has become so highly touted amongst our fans is just considered to be trade fodder. The same can be said about Randolph Morris who most people chalk up as being a solid signing and another solid player Isiah has managed to find.

I admit that maybe the trade might be weak on ourside but the purpose of the thread was to get people to see another side of the story. *Like I mentioned earlier, the Sixers have been stockpiling SF's which certainly does not make sense if you have your franchise player at the SF spot who just so happens to be heading into free agency.* It would appear as though the Sixers are unwilling to completely commit to him but are sticking with him now because his contract is not yet an issue and there are no other identifiable or distinguishable young players in the wake of the Iverson deal. Who else are they going to highlight in their offense, Shavlik Randolph? 

Taking all these factors into consideration leads me to believe that the Sixers realize they will have to offer this guy a ton of money but are reluctant to do so since it won't improve their situation immensely down the road and actually impede the liklihood of improvement by crippling their best asset, cap space. *This is why they are stockpiling SF's to make sure that if they lose Igoudala that they'll have some young guys to take his place at a cheaper price and buy themselves more time to bring in more solid players with the cap space they have; at this particular point they do not have any valuable players.* If this wasn't the case, why wouldn't a team without many valuable players not lock up one of the few good things they got going for them? The Knicks can help their situation by offering a cast of young players still on their rookie contracts who can fill out their team and keep them relevant until they can actually find a real franchise player that they are comfortable with. 

Maybe something like Ronaldo Balkman AND David Lee along with Nate Robinson, Randolph Morris and Demetris Nichols might be better called for. I know most people are reluctant to trade either Balkman and Lee because of just how good they are but neither are likely to get much playing team with us now or in the future so we might as well get something for them. I intially thought Balkman would have been pointless for the Sixers because of the number of 3's they have but he is the kind of player that you find time for. Those guys in addition to an emmensely improved Nate Robinson and prospects who add depth at weak positions, like Morris and Nichols should interest the Sixers.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

NeoSamurai said:


> Its the fact that he shows signs of brilliance as a scorer and playmaker that makes Iggy a franchise player. Refer to the gamelogs in Feb-March: he has some games where he scores 30, has 10+ dimes and 8 boards. Albeit, some may argue that he may be inconsistent, but in the 3 or so months that he was the "leader" of that squad, he was very promising.


Very valid point actually. The problem is that I just don't believe that being a scorer is apart of Igoudala's instinct. I think he is in very many ways apart of the same mind set of a Lamar Odom who often is forced to score the ball. Many Laker fans criticize him for being inconsistent and overrated when in fact he's doing things that just simply isn't apart of his game. While Igoudala has had some impressive outings this year, he has never put up a 30, 10 and 8 game and has followed spectacular scoring games in the 30 point ball park with 3-8 shooting for 14 points on December 26th; 5-6 shooting for 16 points on Decembert 27th; 2-8 shooting for 7 points on January 2nd; and 6 points on 2-10 and 3-8shooting on March 18th and 20th for example. I agree that he is a very promising player but moreso what he can do without the ball than what he can necessarily do with it. I believe the Sixers are coming to that conclusion as well with the number of SF's they've acquired recently and the fact they have not looked to extend his contract.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

What about Jerome James for Andre Iguodala. In a few years when Jerome needs another contract he will be unstoppable. This trade can pay dividends down the road.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

But in all seriousness, just because the Sixers seem to be loaded in one area of their roster doesn't mean that they should just give players away. Samuel Dalembert even though is overpaid has shown improvement last season and should be valuable for years to come with his defense and rebounding. Outside of David Lee, the 3 players on the Knicks side are borderline NBA caliber players. There is just no way that you get the top 2 players from the Sixers by giving away a role player and 3 scrubs.

And Iguodala can play shooting guard quite adequately to be honest. When we say a certain player cannot play a certain position, with the exception of PG, we are always talking about the player not being able to defend that position. Iguodala's perimeter D is his main strength, so he will not have problem in that area.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

As a Knicks fan I don't think twice about it. Dally is the perfect backup center to Curry, as Samuel is an amazing defensive center, and Iguodala becomes our great small forward for the next 8 years. I'd definetly be for it, but not sure why Philly would.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Philadelphia would never touch this.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

what an appalling trade...sixers would`nt trade igoudala on his own for those 4 players and dumber-bert is injured


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I dont know why the 76ers did not trade else where for a young scoring PF to go between C-Dalembert & SF-Iggy, when they traded Iverson and Webber. 
PG-Andre Miller was holding the Denver Nuggets back for years because he could never get pass go vs Parker, Bowen, and Ginobli.


----------

